# Best build for clouds



## Ian Meyer (29/1/17)

any good?

Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (29/1/17)

What's the wire spec ? 

Diameter and number of wraps ? 

Resistance of coils ? 

Wattage your firing at ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian Meyer (29/1/17)

Its 22vs kanthal a1 5 wrap
Watts please recommend

Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (29/1/17)

Ian Meyer said:


> Its 22vs kanthal a1 5 wrap
> Watts please recommend
> 
> Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk



Start off at 35w and increase it by 5w at a time. 

Check your wicks to see that it's always saturated 

You will find a sweet spot where the vape mellows out , has less throat scratch and starts to get warm. 

I would say that coil can easily push in the 80w mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian Meyer (29/1/17)

Dam i tried it at 200w the first time 

Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Meyer (29/1/17)

O ja was 0.2ohm

Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Meyer (29/1/17)

Myc mod?

Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (29/1/17)

I'm happy you're using a regulated device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ian Meyer (29/1/17)

Do i know u

Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/1/17)

Clouds are a pretty deep subject.

_For someone new to this kinda thing I'd strongly advise that you only chase clouds on a regulated mod, at least until the whole ohms law, and discharge currents from builds and what your batteries can take and all that sinks in._

What works for me, is this



*Thats 22G Kanthal 4 spaced wraps per coil with a 4mm ID.
Should be around 0.11ish I generally fire it at between 150-250W*

There are some other things to consider too, ideally you want the coils as close to your airflow as possible to maximise the air pressure on the coils surface. In addition you also want your wicking to be pretty tight, if you're going to really crank the wattage. Lastly there is a lot to be said for inhale and exhale technique. Check the videos below for a guideline on the wicking and for a look at what you want to be doing with the inhale/exhale.

*Wicking*


*Inhale/Exhale

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian Meyer (29/1/17)

Thanx b3o

Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk


----------

